# What is your go-to strings/brass/woods/perc library



## dan1 (Oct 28, 2015)

I want to build a new template from scratch based on your, pro composers choice as I can't make up my mind

What is/are your most used library/libraries for every section in the orchestral template?

Here's mine:
Strings- LASS (is it too old now?)
Brass- CineBrass
Woods - Berlin
Orch Perc - Spitfire Perc
Epic Perc - HZ, 8dio taikos/dhols/toms
Melodic Perc - Spitfire Perc
Harp - Spitfire Harp
Piano - Ivory
Choir - Requiem
FX - I don't use any :(
Synths - Omnisphere&Diva&Zebra but I never use :(
SPACE & REVERb - VSS & QL SPACES

Do you have a separate template for each Orchestral style (Classic/Epic/Hybrid/Rock Orchestral etc) or one master template where you loaded all instruments regardless of style?

BTW does anyone still use LASS & Hollywood Strings or they're too old now?


----------



## Carbs (Oct 28, 2015)

About LASS and HS. They are in no way too old! Lots of happy users of each out there. HS has an amazing sound to it, albeit very resource hungry (well my only experience is with Diamond). LASS is still very relevant in that it's the only library with true divisi. There really hasn't been anything all that revolutionary happening with string libraries, there are just MORE of them recorded in a variety of amazing spaces (Sony, Teldex, AIR). I don't do the template thing so I won't speak to that.

*edit
Actually, I forgot vsl dimension strings can do divisi, since each player was recorded separately. DS probably pushes the envelope the furthest by giving user so much control. I have this library, and IME it's also pretty resource intensive.


----------



## Red (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't think Hollywood strings gonna get old anytime soon. The scripting is still deeper than most libraries coming out now.(still the largest size too.) And among the top choices (Hollywood strings, Mural, Berlin, CS2 ) I think it's a preference for sound. All the underlying mechanics are,*for the end user,* pretty much the same with little variations.
I just happen to think that HS sounds better than any other string library out there.


----------



## BenG (Oct 29, 2015)

I still think that Hollywood Strings (and Brass) sound great and are definitely relevant. I will concede that they may not be as 'lively' as others (when isolated) , though the scripting is the best I've seen and overall the library is one fo the best available. 

My set-up...

-Hollywood Strings
-Hollywood Brass
-Cinebrass Core + Pro
-Berlin Woodwinds + Exp A
-Spitfire Percussion
-Spitfire Harp
-Strezov Storm Choir

Of course, I have an use other libraries but this is what I use for 95% of my work.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 29, 2015)

What is/are your most used library/libraries for every section in the orchestral template?


Strings- EW for the separate ensembles (Celli, Viole, etc.), but I have to mention Albion for larger ensembles (impossible not to especially since developments in the past couple of months)
Cello (solo): Garritan Personal Orchestra
Violins (solo): EW all the way.
Brass- EW, and to be honest I don't see that changing soon. I have much regard for the Albions, but when it comes to power and realistic sounds EW just kills it imo.
Woods - See Strings
Orch Perc - EW
Epic Perc - EW, though Evolution is making a strong showing for Taiko, and of course NI's Action Hits are not to be taken (ahem) lightly imo.
Melodic Perc - Geist
Harp - Garritan Personal Orchestra
Piano - NI The Gentleman
Choir - EW
FX - NI, Fabfilter, a little Waves.
Synths - Zebra, XILS 4, Waldorf Largo, Nave vst, and PPG Wave 3, Tone2 Electra and Saurus.
SPACE & REVERb - Valhalla, NI, and QL SPACES

Do you have a separate template for each Orchestral style (Classic/Epic/Hybrid/Rock Orchestral etc) or one master template where you loaded all instruments regardless of style?

Rock is EW, practically all the way. Ministry of Rock, Ghostwriter, also NI Shreddage to a much lesser extent, Classic/Epic is again mostly EW, but Spitfire most certainly shows up more and more.

BTW does anyone still use LASS & Hollywood Strings or they're too old now? I still have yet to hear a better sounding set of string samples than Hollywood Strings (despite the endless Paly glitches), and I own a few. But that's just me.


----------



## R.Cato (Oct 30, 2015)

My basic orchestral template right now:


Strings: Berlin Strings + Hollywood Strings Gold
Brass: Cinebrass Core + Hollywood Brass Gold
Woodwinds: Berlin Woodwinds
Perc: EWQL SO Perc + Cineperc Core
Choir: StormChoir 2
Really looking forward to Berlin Brass.


----------



## hawpri (Oct 30, 2015)

*Strings*: LASS, Symphonic Sphere, and Orchestral String Runs. Embertone Friedlander violin is nice for solo parts.
*Brass*: CineBrass and a handful of smaller releases from Embertone, Ivy Audio, Jasper Blunk, and Strezov.
*Woods*: Berlin Woodwinds, Symphonic Sphere, and an occasional Cinewinds patch.
*Orch Perc*: Project Sam True Strike 1 (getting old).
*Epic Perc*: Stick Breakers 1, 2, & 3, Ten Man Taiko, Taiko 2, and Drum Circle, if those count.
*Melodic Perc*: True Strike 1 and various single instruments, like my Rosinspiel and OT's The Glock.
*Harp*: A sextet/ensemble of Project Sam Concert Harp, Cineharp, Symphonic Sphere Harp, and others.
*Piano*: Orchestral Tools The Grands and Piano in Blue.
*Choir*: Mars, Venus, and Mercury.
*FX*: Symphonic Sphere, Dynamic Sound Sampling, Zero-G Animato String & Flute FX, and Spitfire Scary Strings.
*Synths*: Zebra 2.
*Space & Reverb*: VSS2 and Valhalla Room.


----------



## ZeeCount (Oct 30, 2015)

*Strings*: LASS occasionally layered with Albion and Loegria. Embertone for solo strings. Spitfire Harp.
*Brass*: Sample Modeling sometimes layered with Cine Brass and Albion if I need a bigger sound.
*Woodwind*: Berlin Woodwinds, Sample Modeling if I have a particular solo I want and BWW doesn't fit. Occasionally Albion. CineWinds Pro and Embertone for Ethnic wind.
*Orc Perc*: Spitfire Percussion.
*Other Perc*: Dow 2, HZ percussion, Storm Drum 2 (Mostly just for the Daiko).
*Synth*: Zebra 2
*Choir*: Olympus
*Piano*: Pearl Concert Grand by Impact Soundworks (replaced all my other pianos)
*Verb*: B2, Reverence (Cubase) using custom IR's made from B2 to spatialise sample modeling


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Oct 30, 2015)

*Strings*: Berlin Strings, Vienna Dimension, Spitfire BML
*Brass*: Impact Bravura, Vienna Dimension, Spitfire Albion 3
*Woodwind*: Berlin Woodwinds, Vienna Solo WW, 8Dio Claire
*Percussion*: Cineperc Core, Modwheel Humdrum, Impact Rhapsody, Albion One, Vienna percussion


----------



## Lawson. (Nov 1, 2015)

Strings - Hollywood Strings
Brass - Hollywood Brass
Woods - Berlin Woodwinds + Exp. A and B
Orch Perc - CinePerc
Epic Perc - HZ01
Melodic Perc - CinePerc/some random stuff
Harp - EWQLSO
Piano - Bosendorfer from EW Pianos
Choir - Olympus Symphonic Choir
FX - Project Bravo/Iceni
Synths - Don't have any in my template
Reverb - QL Spaces

However, this is just the main backbone of my template; I have a bunch of other stuff that I use as well. Was going to write it all out and then saw the title again.


----------

